# Liver powder?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone used or heard of this? Cici's trainer recommend I just use her kibble instead of treats during the training sessions for her reactiveness, like when it's breakfast time to give her her breakfast food as treats. She said to sprinkle it with liver powder, it's for dog's and can be sprinkled on any of their food to make it taste beter for them. She didn't know the name though. 

I tried searching online but there's many and I haven't found one that really tells me that's the one. 

Does anyone know about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They have the powder in our local store. Looks a bit like a spice jar. But all it is is dried liver, like liver bites ground to a powder......I would have thought it would be way cheaper to buy a bag of liver bites and grind it yourself. I actually use the bottom powder from the bag to sprinkle onto Penny's food to encourage her.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> They have the powder in our local store. Looks a bit like a spice jar. But all it is is dried liver, like liver bites ground to a powder......I would have thought it would be way cheaper to buy a bag of liver bites and grind it yourself. I actually use the bottom powder from the bag to sprinkle onto Penny's food to encourage her.


Do you remember the name of it? I thought it was like a very fine powdery substance that would stick to the kibble, but now it kind of sounds like maybe not?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry can't remember. Next time I am in I will look. It did look just the same as the ground freeze dried though, and I think I checked the label and that is all it was.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ohh ok, I guess I will try grinding up some freeze dried liver treats I have and see if it makes her more interested in the food. If it does then yay because I have some freeze dried cheddar too :chili:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I do it all the time for my Penny as she is very picky. I use the Pure Bites chicken too  it just crumbles in my fingers and I sprinkle it on.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I use a microplane zester/grater and grate a bit of cheese or even dried treats (the fromm Parmesan ones) over Obi's food and he goes crazy for it. By grating it, you only use a tiny amount and it goes a long way (helps to get the flavor without over feeding). Much more effective than cutting small pieces. Maybe you can try this out too!


----------

